# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Vernauwing nekwervels6-7de

## jeannettegeurtsen

Mijn vader is twee jaar geleden geopereerd aan een vernauwing in zijn nekwervels.Dit kon volgens zijn arts niet meer terukg komen.Sinds drie maanden heeft hij dezelfde klachten in zijn nek.Uit de MRI scan kwam naar voren dat er weer een vernauwing zat maar dat een tweede operatie niet mogelijk was.Bij de eerste keer moest mijn vader gelijk worden geopereerd vanwege complicaties die zouden kunnen voordoen met een vernauwing.Nu willen zij mijn vader,die nog actief is als tennisleraar,zo aan laten modderen terwijl de complicaties die een vernauwing geeft net zo groot is als de eerste.Is een tweede operatie niet mogelijk en zo nee wat zijn dan de alternatieven?Mijn vader kan nauwelijks zijn nek meer bewegen van de pijn en is ook doodsbang voor verlammingsverschijnselen.Zo ja waar kan hij dan het beste terecht en voor welke methode? Hij wil graag een second opinion.

graag verneem ik een reactie,

[email protected]

----------

